# Persönliche Angriffe



## Heiko (25 August 2004)

Wenn hier Leute der Meinung sind, jemand anderes persönlich angreifen zu müssen, so möge er dies bitte per PN tun.
Ich habe grade einen entsprechenden Thread gelöscht, weil ich nicht einsehe, dass man sowas hier in aller Öffentlichkeit austragen muß.
Bin ich denn hier im Kindergarten?


----------



## technofreak (27 August 2004)

Die Frage nach dem  Kindergarten ist berechtigt......

tf


----------

